# Brawl while away



## scootiesangel (Apr 26, 2009)

:chair:This is not what i wanted to happen.Came home from work today and found both my male bettas in the same space.OK, i'm not stupid or no rocketscientise ether.Had 10 gallon tank with divider to seperate the to gents,but the little crown was hiding inside his own log with the bigger veil male circaling around and around the log.When i got the big guy out of the way and back on his on side, i finaly caught the crown.I put him in a jar to acess the damage.Pour guy had his butt handed to him.His prety freek out and tourn up bad.I have learned a lesson with this and realy hope he lives.Is there anything i could do to help heal.Ow by the way iceman{the veil}and supernova{crown} will have their own 10 gallon tanks because I realy like both of this fish.Any sugestions will be awsome ,thanks.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Couple things. How far up did the divider go? Because if it didn't go all the way up, then the betta could have easily jumped over it and onto the other side. Also, I assume the divider is clear? Male bettas should not be able to see each other, this leads to stress. When you put up the second 10 gallon up, make sure the males can't see each other. As for the healing, I have heard aquarium salt is really good, but I have never used it before (never had ripped fins) so I can't tell you what kind or how much to put in. Hope your little guy gets better!


----------



## scootiesangel (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks drogonbeards.Nice to know somebody has some sugestions,and yes he did jump over the top.Water level was to high up on the divider,and it was clear.Can you get a divider were they can't see each other and still will let filltration take place.Oh buy the way found some meds from local pet store today that rapidly repairs damaged fins,ulcers and open wounds, called melafix by api.Thanks again for reply.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Far as I know, I can't think of any non-clear dividers. That is to my knowledge though. You may be able to make one somehow.


----------

